# Finished a Winter Coat



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, he's not too thrilled with it in this 90 degree heat, but he loves warm shirt when it's cold. It matches his Snuggle sack.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I like it! He will appreciate it when it gets cold!

I was just thinking about starting my sewing for Angel. I am hoping to get it all done before the cold hits! But I bought a new sewing machine about a year and half ago and I miss my old one terribly! It's broken and may not be able to be fixed. It's a Pfaff 2200! My new one is a Babylock. I just have to get used to it!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

That's cute! Great job!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a couple Pfaffs. My bet is they'll be able to fix it. Do you have a serger, too? Can't wait to see pics of your creations. This afternoon I'm going to work on a raincoat. He really needs that with all the rain we've been having.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

My sewing machine is being repaired right now.
I would like to start making chi clothes. Anyone got any patterns to share?
Thought I would try making snuggle sacks too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

zellko said:


> I have a couple Pfaffs. My bet is they'll be able to fix it. Do you have a serger, too? Can't wait to see pics of your creations. This afternoon I'm going to work on a raincoat. He really needs that with all the rain we've been having.


My aunt used to be a seamstress. She loved Pfaff. I do not have a serger! I am not that good of a sewer! lol. It's not uncommon for me to have to rip out a seam! haha. Years ago, when I was younger, I had made my entire wardrobe, except for jeans! Now, not so much. But I plan on getting back into it soon. We will be retiring soon! Yeah!

I bought Angel a rain coat at the Dollar Tree! Boy was I surprised! it works pretty well!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I only wish I could do things like this!! Looks lovely and warm


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! I'll have to check Dollar Tree more carefully, didn't know they had doggie duds. Angel, you ARE a true sewer if you rip that much! Nobody ever gets too good to rip. lol
Jaden, if you want to make a snuggle sack, I'll share the dimensions I used for my 5.5 lb. little guy. He's in his right now. The free pattern from MillaMilla from another post looks like it has a good fit. The Butterick pattern I started with for my little winter coat was HUGE even in xs. I had to cut it way down. Simplicity "Designs for Dinky Dogs" were a good fit. Miss Daisy Designs online has some adorable patterns for sale, especially for boys, but I had to redo to get to fit. My next dog project a sling carrier, then I'm going to try turning old sweater sleeves into sweaters.


----------



## Mayahuel (Aug 2, 2013)

Gorgeous and beautifully done!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I've just bought a sewing machine in the hope of being able to make some clothes for my pups (coco_little_bear: you have inspired me to have a go!). I'm a complete beginner, though, so any basic patterns and/or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Very cute! I have to get back to my sewing. I have a bunch of fabric for different projects I want to do (for both Stella and myself). Now if only I can figure out why my machine works better in reverse than forward... haha


----------



## chargeit2him (Dec 19, 2012)

Cute coat. Guess I better get started on making coats for my "babies" I will need 4 of them since my "Missy" had 5 but my sister in law has one. It won't be long before it starts getting chilly here. 

Sandy


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Some hints for beginners. 1- Take the classes that come with your machine,even if you have some experience. You're sure to learn something. 
2-Know that regular commercial patterns may not fit well at all, especially on our little dogs. The winter coat started out as Butterick 4885, but I had to make it much, much smaller than the smallest size. The free pattern from Milla Milla fits great and has a video tutorial for beginners. There are many dog patterns available free online.
3-The ladies in the fabric stores (at least in the US) do not necessarily know how to sew. Sometimes their advice can confound beginners. Don't be afraid to ask how much they sew. 
4-If the item needs to stretch be sure to buy knit fabric.
5-Until you know if a pattern fits, baste it together before regular sewing. 
6-Your dog isn't fussy! Have fun and be sure to buy a seam ripper. ALL sewer rip, not just the novices.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

"All sewers rip!" that is so, so true! I have several seam rippers! haha!

My favorite machine is my Pfaff 1222. But it is like 30 years old and doesn't do zig zag anymore. So I bought a BabyLock, I think its Gracie, not sure, but I took the lessons that came with it! You do learn a lot, even for seasoned sewers! I think that we tend to get _stuck_ after sewing for so many years! lol. 

I, too have fabrick for projects that, when I was younger would have been done in hours! Now, years later (lol) I look at them, and say yeah, some day!


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

awww your so handy love it!


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Great Job 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

